# ADDING A CENTER BRACE



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i want to buy a 5ft tank but it doesn't have a center brace.and im worried with a tank that long a center brace is needed for bowing in the middle.

1#i was wondering if i could add a center brace and that would be enough?
2# how do i go about putting one in place?

3#are center braces nessesary?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll answer backwards...

3 depends on how thick the glass is. Some older tanks are built w/thicker glass, and therefore don't utilize a center brace because it isn't necessary. Does it look like it was built w/one and later removed, or does it look like there was never one there? Adding a brace also helps w/the lighting/lid situation unless it already includes some that are 5' long.

2 you could go to a glass shop and have them cut you a piece of glass that has a slightly shorter length than the width of the side panels. You would then clean the glass in the area really well w/rubbing alcohol or acetone if you have good vetilation. Then fill the tank halfway up and use silicone to attach the brace to the front and back panels. I would also use something to help hold the brace up while the silicone cures. two 2x4's cut to the right length should work for that.

1 for piece of mind you could add additional bracing such as those seen on the tanks built by glasscages...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

If it had a centerbrace that is broken, then it must be replaced. If it never had a center brace then it will be fine. As useless said, older tanks were made with thicker glass so they didn't need it.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Also, be sure that it really is an aquarium and intended to be filled with water. Some reptile and small rodent enclosures look superficially like aquariums, but are not sturdy enough to hold water.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

useless...........so i should take the trim off and add glass on glass and then put the trim back on?or can i do it in the trim.
how thick should the glass be for it not to need a center brace?

side note:its a 5ft tank so i would like to add 2 pieces of glass,for center brace and for canopy and lights

thanks alot guys that makes me feel alot better.i will buy it i think and send you guys pics when i do for your help.thx again


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

does it matter what kind of glass i use for brace?does it have to be tempered or something like that?


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I installed a single center brace in a 30 gallon tank by just siliconing it underneath the top tank frame and to the top of the front and back of the tank. I've also read in another thread that it's better to install the brace when the tank is half full of water.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

joker4466 said:


> useless...........so i should take the trim off and add glass on glass and then put the trim back on?or can i do it in the trim.
> how thick should the glass be for it not to need a center brace?


I've added center braces w/o removing the top trim, but before installing I'd check to make sure it won't be visible below the trim line in the front. If it is you may have to remove the trim or notch out a piece of it. Anyway, I do not own such a tank, but I believe one that's 1/2 or 5/8" shouldn't need the center brace.



> side note:its a 5ft tank so i would like to add 2 pieces of glass,for center brace and for canopy and lights


This part confused me. Where do you want to add the two pieces of glass?



joker4466 said:


> does it matter what kind of glass i use for brace?does it have to be tempered or something like that?


Does not have to be tempered, just regular plate/float/clear annealed glass will work. Do get a piece that is as thick as the glass the rest of the tank is made of though.

What has the seller said about it holding water and the bowing situation???


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

There was a gentleman in Ontario who built tanks (5ft ones) with no bracing... there are many floating around up there being resold...

a couple even bowed slightly...

you might want to decide whether you NEED to brace it.


----------

